# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  tạo cầu nối giữ phôi  khi cắt trong artcam ??

## biết tuốt

em mới mò mẫm artcam , khi cắt hình tròn chẳng hạn , em muốn cắt đứt nó ra khỏi tấm nhưng nó sẽ bị bật lên nếu kông chừa lại vài điểm giữ , em chỉ biết cách thủ công  là vẽ các cầu đó xong rồi phay thôi 
các bác bụng đầy sách artcam của thầy thực có cách nào khay không ạ? xin chỉ giáo :Wink:

----------


## Mr.L

Nút PROFILE OPTOINS trong vùng 2D TOOLPATHS
Hộp thoại mở ra 
Brigdes: tạo cầu nối 
Bridge length: chiều dài cầu nối 
Bridge thickness: chiều dày của cầu 
3D bridge: cầu dc tạo ra với dạng 3d 
......... 
rảnh làm típ ^^

----------

biết tuốt, kametoco, thuyên1982

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nút PROFILE OPTOINS trong vùng 2D TOOLPATHS
> Hộp thoại mở ra 
> Brigdes: tạo cầu nối 
> Bridge length: chiều dài cầu nối 
> Bridge thickness: chiều dày của cầu 
> 3D bridge: cầu dc tạo ra với dạng 3d 
> ......... 
> rảnh làm típ ^^


có học có hơn ^^
có có "sờ " mới ra ....vấn đề  hehe thank bác

----------


## kametoco

sau khi cắt hình xong, dao có quay lại cắt các điểm cầu nối không bác

----------


## CKD

> sau khi cắt hình xong, dao có quay lại cắt các điểm cầu nối không bác


Ko đâu bạn. Trừ khi là bạn tạo riêng toolpath để phay mấy chổ này.

----------

